# If anybody fancies doing a good deed today..



## Stefx (Sep 29, 2012)

The only secured dog walking space locally for me is the local woods. There are now plans to destroy this space. It's incredibly sad, not just for people but for all the wildlife there too. If we can get enough objections this beautiful and rare space will be saved. 
PLEASE sign this petition. All you need to write is 'I object'.

13/00039 | Reinstatement and repair of existing boundary fence and gates | Coldblow Sports Ground, Former MOD Playing Field, Coldblow, Ripple, Deal, CT14 8HA

Thank you so much to anyone that has given the time to read this, such a little thing can make such an impact!


----------



## pretty posh pets (Apr 1, 2013)

I enjoy a good complaint!! Hopefully if enough add their views....


----------

